# NTPd server and client synchronization



## mocah (Sep 7, 2010)

Hello,

I am new to BSD/Unix world and I would like to ask you for your help with following problem.

I have configured default  NTPd server on FreeBSD 8.1 which is working/synchronizing  OK. The problem is that other computers (OpenSOlaris and Cisco routers) can not synchronize to Freebsd Ntpd server. Firewall on Freebsd is off.

The changes i made to ntp.conf file:

```
server ntp1.arnes.si iburst maxpoll 9
server ntp2.arnes.si iburst maxpoll 9

restrict default ignore
restrict 127.0.0.1
restrict ntp1.arnes.si
restrict ntp2.arnes.si
restrict 192.168.1.0 mask 255.255.255.0  nomodify notrap    #<-- Local network
restrict 192.168.5.0 mask 255.255.255.0  nomodify notrap    #<-- Local network
restrict 192.168.2.0 mask 255.255.255.252  nomodify notrap  #<-- Local network

logfile /var/log/ntp.log
driftfile /var/db/ntpd.drift
```

Thank you in advance and kind regards, M


----------

